# Had to laugh -- Turtle Cozy -- NO Pattern!



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Found this online (didn't make it) -- good for a giggle!

http://www.shawconnect.ca/breaktime/galleries/and_this_is_why_animals_are_awesome15.aspx#!1367801106598_03uU3WKeMd0TV_Over-the-top-armour


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh good for those turtles, I love it!!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Ruth2Knit said:


> Found this online (didn't make it) -- good for a giggle!
> 
> http://www.shawconnect.ca/breaktime/galleries/and_this_is_why_animals_are_awesome15.aspx#!1367801106598_03uU3WKeMd0TV_Over-the-top-armour


Well actually my friend Linda would love one for her African Tortoise. She has seen them before and made hints for me to make her one. It would be a giggle to make her one. She has two Persian Grey cats, a parrot and this randy tortoise. It chases all the women when you go around for coffee.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I couldn't stop at just one, I had to keep looking at all of the cute pictures of critter!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Hilarious..reminds of the time when my son entered his turtle in a best dressed pet contest at the park(some 30 years ago)He glued cotton balls on a paper plate,with pink paper ears.,and put an elastic band around him..he dressed him as a rabbit..and won 2nd place.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I couldn't stop at just one, I had to keep looking at all of the cute pictures of critter!! Thank you for the link!!!


Now those turtles are really cool.
I too had to look through them all. Omg, those pictures are just too cute.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Very cute, like them all.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Those turtles aren't turtles at all. They are tortoises. There is a huge difference!
I have a tortoise and have seen these before, but haven't made one.......YET!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Way too cute! We used to have box turtles, but set them free after a while. They were caught wild, so we know they survived. I would have loved to have made something like this for them when we had them! Silly fun!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Had to look at them all too!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I couldn't stop at just one, I had to keep looking at all of the cute pictures of critter!! Thank you for the link!!!


Same here. Great link! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I guess that would use of a lot of stash! Cute!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

too funny


----------

